# [gelöst] UVC Webkam IMC-Networks funktioniert nicht

## boospy

Hallo Leute

Hab ein Notebook mit einer Webkam. 

```
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 13d3:5122 IMC Networks (iInterface              5 USB2.0 UVC 2M WebCam)
```

Im Kernel ist UVC einkompiliert, brauch ich denn noch ne Firmware? So richtig find ich in Portage da nichts, und http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Webcam hat mir bis jetzt leider auch nicht weitergeholfen. 

lg

boospyLast edited by boospy on Sun Sep 04, 2011 2:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boospy

Ok, nachdem ich UVC in den Kernel fest einkompiliert habe funktioniert es.

lg

boospy

----------

